# Forenbersicht > Mitfahrgelegenheiten >  >  MFG Frankreich/Spanien/Portugal

## der_concon

hi,

ich wollte ca. nchste Woche richtung Frankreich/Spanien/Portugal
je nach Windguru Vorhersage aufbrechen.

ich bin mit einem LT45 unterwegs und habe 2 Pltze frei und massig Platz.

Der Trip geht bis Ende August, am 15 Juli kommt allerdings meine Freundin.
Kann also keine Rckfahrt anbieten, es gibt aber gnstige Flge mit Ryanair.

Ich geh Wellenreiten und Windsurfen, bevorzugt auch inner Welle.

Grobes Ziel ist Galizien.

Will zufllig jemand mit oder muss in den Sden (Franz Atlantikkste?)

Ansonsten, ist wer in der Kante unterwegs?

beste Grsse
Constantin

----------

